

SEO tricks - amourgh

Hello guys ,
  I'm working on a website using asp.net jquery.
what are some tricks,good books for SEO,technical tricks?<p><pre><code>  Thanks in advance</code></pre>
======
_pius
<http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html>

You may want to take a look at the link above and try again. You'll get much
better results.

That said, a great place to start for learning about SEO is here:
<http://www.seomoz.org/beginners-guide-to-seo>

Good luck.

~~~
amourgh
Thank you

